# Release practice



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

What is the best way to practice to hone release skills. I shoot fork in left hand, I have to concentrate to relax my hand for a smooth release and when I do....the left hand moves

I was thinking to just keep shooting into my backstop without paying any attention to aiming, until it become second nature.

I shoot okay if I don't think about it, but I am trying to learn the gangsta hold and aim with the upper fork

Any suggestions

RR


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Instead of just relaxing the fingers to release try pulling the hand straight back off the pouch. Hold the pouch with just enough tension to keep your grip when pulled back to where you anchor and when you pull the hand back from there you release the shot. It's a more active motion vs the passive "drop the pouch" style where you just releax your grip and is easier to do the same way every time.
As for practice, I get bored if I'm not shooting at something. Also if you just shoot at your backstop you don't really know if you're getting any better. Best way for me to practice is to have fun. Everybody's different, though. One of the best shooters on the forum perfected his technique by shooting at a tarp until he put a hole in it and then shooting through the hole.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> Instead of just relaxing the fingers to release try pulling the hand straight back off the pouch. Hold the pouch with just enough tension to keep your grip when pulled back to where you anchor and when you pull the hand back from there you release the shot. It's a more active motion vs the passive "drop the pouch" style where you just releax your grip and is easier to do the same way every time.
> As for practice, I get bored if I'm not shooting at something. Also if you just shoot at your backstop you don't really know if you're getting any better. Best way for me to practice is to have fun. Everybody's different, though. One of the best shooters on the forum perfected his technique by shooting at a tarp until he put a hole in it and then shooting through the hole.


I've been outside practicing your technique. It took a few shots to get the hang of it, but after 100 shots or so, I'm getting the feel for it. It seems to work better for me (at this stage) with heavy tubes.

Thanks alot
RR


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

RedRubber said:


> It seems to work better for me (at this stage) with heavy tubes.


Yeah, a little draw weight to work against helps me, too.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much.. after a little break I put a 1" political sticker on my backstop (tarp), I noticed that my shots were scattering in about a foot circle (shooting 30 feet) all of a sudden I remembered "hey dummie you gotta keep aiming after the release, this slingshot is moving slow" That did it for me... The left hand holds still now and I love that release technique.

Look out rabbits!!! a couple weeks more practice (hopefully) and I should have my yardage estimated from 35 feet 15 feet.

Thanks again
RR


----------

